# Hope



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 20, 2015)

*Hope


*
I hope my sunflower will grow
In the ground is my little seed
But I'm worried and don't really know
He's down there with a tough looking weed

In the ground is my little seed
I hope he'll grow tall and strong
He's down there with a tough looking weed
I hope he's not down there too long

I hope he'll grow tall and strong
Become a beautiful bright yellow flower
I hope he's not down there too long
I want to watch him hour after hour

Become a beautiful bright yellow flower
But I'm worried and don't really know
I want to watch him hour after hour
I hope my sunflower will grow

​


----------



## HalfRail (Aug 20, 2015)

Dang, that was real nice. I feel like this can be interpreted in a different way though. Still loved it.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 20, 2015)

Arthur.. this is absolutely charming and original .. and of course I love the repeating lines... you nailed the title..sooo.. fabulous job! Write on Arthur... Peace...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2015)

This was nice.

It had an almost musical quality to it. I liked it.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 22, 2015)

danielstj said:


> This was nice.
> 
> It had an almost musical quality to it. I liked it.



I suppose there could be a song/music in their with an acoustic guitar,  but singing/ song writing is not my thing. Have you heard my singing voice???!!
Nice thought and thanks for the comment.


----------



## David... (Sep 13, 2015)

Reminds me of watching my sons grow up and the worries that go with it.  Enjoyed.

David..


----------



## Sonata (Sep 14, 2015)

Even though I do not like the word, the only word I can think of to describe your poem is "nice".


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2015)

poetry can be full of metaphors and obscurities but it can often be a pleasure to find a piece that strips itself down to the topic in hand..a flower growing and the desire to watch it grow...quite charming


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 28, 2015)

Ya, the pattern you created here really works. 

Nice one. 

8/10


----------



## Björn U. B. (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice poem. I like how you use some verses repetitively. That makes the message of it stand out as more powerful. I think you also did a good job in being consistent with the rhyme scheme.


----------

